#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Do you ever search for answers or omens in dreams?

## Bhavya

Guys,

Our elders connect our dreams and real life incidents. They even categorised dreams as bad omen dreams and good omen dreams.
I personally didn't believe in dream omens. But I experienced that sometimes I got answers for my real time problems through my dreams.



Do ever get answers or omens in your dreams?

Do you believe omens in dreams?

----------


## Lorraine

> Guys,
> 
> Our elders connect our dreams and real life incidents. They even categorised dreams as bad omen dreams and good omen dreams.
> I personally didn't believe in dream omens. But I experienced that sometimes I got answers for my real time problems through my dreams.
> 
> 
> 
> Do ever get answers or omens in your dreams?
> 
> Do you believe omens in dreams?


Of course actually, I have experienced such things and I tend t believe on them for some per cent. But for 100% I am not believing on them.

----------


## Bhavya

> Of course actually, I have experienced such things and I tend t believe on them for some per cent. But for 100% I am not believing on them.


Yeah not always, But sometimes miraculously we can see the connection between our dreams and real life incidents.

----------


## Adiza

> Yeah not always, But sometimes miraculously we can see the connection between our dreams and real life incidents.



Scientifically most dreams are the output of our thoughts/expectations. But when I hear dreams like, mother has a dream of her son is not well who is far away from her, and when it is checked it is it confirmed. These kind of omens are apart from our knowledge/science. I am also confused.

----------


## Wondergirl

I think dreams not related with omens .
When we think about it ,dreaming is really .
Really ,bizarre behavior experienced by every human being on the planet .

Dreams are abstract ,emotional,often elaborate mini-dreams that happens to us without our consent or Control.
We may not remember most of them ,but powerful dreams can effect us on a deep emotional level,filling us with vague feelings of fear ,anxiety,
,& confidence depending on the dreams.

----------


## Shana

> Guys,
> 
> Our elders connect our dreams and real life incidents. They even categorised dreams as bad omen dreams and good omen dreams.
> I personally didn't believe in dream omens. But I experienced that sometimes I got answers for my real time problems through my dreams.
> 
> 
> 
> Do ever get answers or omens in your dreams?
> 
> Do you believe omens in dreams?


I don't usually believe in them. But people around me get that a lot. I think it's got to do with our mind. Whatever we think about too much presents itself as a dream. I haven't felt any such omens or solutions yet.

----------


## Bhavya

> Scientifically most dreams are the output of our thoughts/expectations. But when I hear dreams like, mother has a dream of her son is not well who is far away from her, and when it is checked it is it confirmed. These kind of omens are apart from our knowledge/science. I am also confused.


I have the same confusion as well Adiza, Most of our dreams are outcome of our thoughts, but sometimes we get dreams that have omens for real time incidents.It's so confusing.

----------


## Karikaalan

> Guys,
> 
> Our elders connect our dreams and real life incidents. They even categorised dreams as bad omen dreams and good omen dreams.
> I personally didn't believe in dream omens. But I experienced that sometimes I got answers for my real time problems through my dreams.
> 
> 
> 
> Do ever get answers or omens in your dreams?
> 
> Do you believe omens in dreams?


I don't believe it. But I like to hear these stories from people.. they are like fantasy stories and they are interesting

----------


## Assassin

> Guys,
> 
> Our elders connect our dreams and real life incidents. They even categorised dreams as bad omen dreams and good omen dreams.
> I personally didn't believe in dream omens. But I experienced that sometimes I got answers for my real time problems through my dreams.
> 
> 
> 
> Do ever get answers or omens in your dreams?
> 
> Do you believe omens in dreams?


I have some different experience about dreams. Not everyday i remember my dreams but if remember one it's connected with some incidents going to happen in future. Not exactly but mostly it happens to me. I share those only with the my mom. Sometimes I never mention it as a dream but I tell like a story to the people who related with a dream. But I never depend on omens to do anything, just follow my own will. 😊

----------


## Bhavya

> I think dreams not related with omens .
> When we think about it ,dreaming is really .
> Really ,bizarre behavior experienced by every human being on the planet .
> 
> Dreams are abstract ,emotional,often elaborate mini-dreams that happens to us without our consent or Control.
> We may not remember most of them ,but powerful dreams can effect us on a deep emotional level,filling us with vague feelings of fear ,anxiety,
> ,& confidence depending on the dreams.


 Yeah Agree some dreams disturb us emotionally, That's why we tend to ignore our dreams.

----------


## Bhavya

> I don't usually believe in them. But people around me get that a lot. I think it's got to do with our mind. Whatever we think about too much presents itself as a dream. I haven't felt any such omens or solutions yet.


Sometimes I experienced the connection between my dreams and real life incidents that's why i get confused.If we really gets dreams according to our thoughts or it's has connection with our life

----------


## Bhavya

> I don't believe it. But I like to hear these stories from people.. they are like fantasy stories and they are interesting


I can see film producer here, Am I right Karikaalan? :Cool:

----------


## Bhavya

> I have some different experience about dreams. Not everyday i remember my dreams but if remember one it's connected with some incidents going to happen in future. Not exactly but mostly it happens to me. I share those only with the my mom. Sometimes I never mention it as a dream but I tell like a story to the people who related with a dream. But I never depend on omens to do anything, just follow my own will. 


Exactly the same thing I experienced myself, But not like you sometimes I got bothered by my dreams.I have to change this mentality of mine.

----------

